# Simply Barcelona



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

*The straight line belongs to man and the curved line to God*

_*Antoni Gaudí*_

No other city in the world is so defined by one architectural style and one architect as Barcelona. And this gives the city a particular and unique identity - it is in Spain but it's not Spain. The capital of the richest region of Spain, Barcelona has long had a mercantile tradition - it is the 4th most economically powerful and business city in the EU and 14th most livable city in the World. It wasn't always so though - just like all industrial centres of Europe, Barcelona slid into the abyss of post-industrial stagnation. But with 1992 Olympic games came salvation - the derelict factories were converted into lofts and artists flocked to the city once again. It became the perfect example of regeneration and a centre for culture attracting visitors from all over the World.

Moosic! 

1. We begin in Park Güell - the masterpiece of Gaudi it was commisioned by Eusebi Güell - a Catalan entrepreneur and industrialist.










2.










3. The famous lizard of the park. The design is amazing.










4. Unlike today every corner and every feature was given maximum attention.










5. The famous Casa Batlló. It was a simple apartment block before being totally redesigned by Gaudi. The details and interiors are amazing. However sadly it is a tourist trap. I'd prefer if it was still an apartment complex.










6.










7.










8. The rarely seen rear facade. Just look at those mosaics!










9.










10. The light shaft. It is pretty confusing and surreal inside.










11. The roof area. Once again mosaics everywhere.










12.










13. The building on the righ with the curious dome is Casa Lleo Morera, built in 1905 by Lluís Domènech i Montaner.










14. At night.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

15. Another famous Gaudi creation - Casa Milà, it is probably my favourite of Gaudis buildings. Built in 1910.










16. Wrought iron and curves, Art-Nouveau doesn't get better than that!










17. The courtyard.










18. The second courtyard.










19. The roof with its famous chimneys...and of course hordes of tourists.










20. Spot Torre Agbar.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous pictures.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Awesome pictures. kay:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

21. The view of Sagrada Familia - Gaudis crowning glory.










22. The pollution is pretty bad though...










23. Passaeig de Gracia. The city looks amazing and solid.










24.










25.


----------



## Charles Portis (Mar 13, 2015)

Gaudi, what a man. Great Barcelona.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Gaudam!!!!.......now I need some shrimp in garlic and paella..kay::cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos indeed from Barcelona :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing pics.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks all and more comments please!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! stunning photos!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

26.










27. Palau Güell, 1889, Gaudi's first residential building.










28.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Fantastic stuff.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

splendid!


----------



## Mksmart (Jul 6, 2015)

very bautifu


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

lovely showcase but disputable opening comment:



> No other city in the world is so defined by one architectural style and one architect as Barcelona. And this gives the city a particular and unique identity.


Haussman (although urban planner) and Paris perhaps, much more famously and prolific too???


TBH, never been a big fan of Barcelona's 'gingerbread' art nouveau, especially in comparison to other, arguably more elegant art nouveau cities such as Vienna, Brussels, Turin or even Istanbul. I do however very much admire the 'eixample' urban plan from the fin de siècle...sensational and very progressive.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Haussmann didn't design any of the Paris buildings though. He did the masterplan, but sold out the individual plots to private developers. 

Gaudi did. And his unique style was widely copied (still is - Calatrava and Foster cite him as their inspiration and indeed I think he would approve of the Gherkin). Catalan Art-Nouveau can only be found in Barcelona, whereas Vienna's, Turin's and Brussels' etc is more "international". I much prefer Catalan Art-Nouveau for its playfulness and amazing use of colour.

Thanks :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

I already said that Haussmann was an urban planner and even so, the archetypal, familiar, classically inspired, multi-storey Parisian building is recognised as Haussmannian....and no doubt much more than Gaudi in Barcelona.

Gaudi's work is here and there and not really representative of the city, unlike the eixample. Any pics of those?

anyway, great pics..:cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

29. The Basílica i Temple Expiatori de la Sagrada Família, probably the most famous of Gaudi's works and one which is still unfinished after 133 years of construction. Completion is due in 2026 or 2028. Art critic Rainer Zerbst said, "It is probably impossible to find a church building anything like it in the entire history of art". This sums it up, it is simply amazing and there's nothing more to be said.










30. Gaudi's teachers said that he will either be a loser or a genius.










31. He was a genius.










32. Out of this world...


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

33.










34.










35.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

skymantle said:


> I already said that Haussmann was an urban planner and even so, the archetypal, familiar, classically inspired, multi-storey Parisian building is recognised as Haussmannian....and no doubt much more than Gaudi in Barcelona.
> 
> Gaudi's work is here and there and not really representative of the city, unlike the eixample. Any pics of those?
> 
> anyway, great pics..:cheers:


Oh yeah definitely there will be photos of Eixample! kay:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

splendid Barcelona, one of the most beautiful cities.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

kay:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

36.

The views from above.










37.










38.










39.










40.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

41.










42.










43.










44.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

45. Palau de la Música Catalana. Designed by Lluís Domènech i Montaner and built between 1905 and 1908.










46.










47. Casa de les Punxes. 1905. Josep Puig i Cadafalch.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice photo update...one of the favorite cities.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

48. Random street views.










49. Curious installation on a roof of some Art-Nouveau industrial building.










50. Casa Calvet. 1899. Gaudi.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Barcelona has its very own distinctive aesthetic... Great pictures.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes it is! Thanks!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

51. This time instead of a hotel we decided to rent an apartment. Here's the view from the balcony.










52.










53.










54. The building itself. Our apartment was the one with the balcony (obviously).










55. The neighbouring building. It houses Argentinian consulate.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

We never get tired of Barcelona ! Great pics!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

56. Passaeig de Gracia again.










57. More views from the apartment.










58. The view from the 10th floor. The very top is only accessible if you know the lift password, which I didn't. 










59.










60. More random street views.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Come on, comments, comments!

61.










62.










63.










64.










65. Owl.










66. Curious painted building.










67. Into the narrow streets of the old town.










68. Mercat de Santa Caterina.










69.










70. Placa Reial.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

71.










72. Chinatown I believe.










73.










74. Arc de Triomf.










75.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates about Barcelona :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

now that's classy architecture...great shots :cheers:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

cool shots of a great city.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice! 
What is the flag mean? so similar to Ukrainian.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

It's the flag of Barceloneta.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

158. Gehry's fish on the left.










159. Twin towers and the fish. The beach is quite empty. It was April but despite the sun the weather was pretty chilly with temperatures reaching just 15-18C.










160. The last view...










Thanks for sticking around!


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

it's really nice looking at your photos and imagining I'm touring these places myself.
nice thread.


----------

